# Anyone dosing EI with a couple of Dennerle Dosators?



## tubamanandy (26 May 2017)

Anyone dosing EI with a couple of Dennerle Dosators?

Is it working ?


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (27 Jul 2017)

Only just came across this. Interesting concept, looks a bit difficult to set up but I can see it having some use for people going on holiday when they have no one to dose for them. Maybe people could get away with using one with an all-in-one mix.


----------



## Zeus. (27 Jul 2017)

Nice price for initial setup too.


----------



## steveno (7 Jan 2018)

Sorry to bring up an old thread was wondering if anyone tried using this system, i was looking at automated dosing systems for use during times i am away and came across this system. I'm mindful that it only work with their fertilizer (V30 & S7).


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (7 Jan 2018)

steveno said:


> I'm mindful that it only work with their fertilizer (V30 & S7).



Is it? Not sure about that mate, why would it only work with their ferts? I think it will just release any liquid at the same rate. Either way, whatever it releases while you're away is better than non right?


----------



## steveno (7 Jan 2018)

That's what it suggest from the site I was looking to buy from, assumed it was something to do with consistency of fert and not bleeding through the bit that is submerged?  

I will be away 2 weeks at a time so looking for a solution during these time,  I was considering jebao dosing unit but read that in some occasion that they have failed and dumping entire bottle of ferts, the dennerle dosator seemed like a cost effective temporary/ fail safe solution.


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (7 Jan 2018)

If you have some time before you go away mate why not knock an all in one batch up of your own ferts and give it a trial run while you are there to monitor it? Failing that just buy Dennerle ferts to go with it, it's only a temporary measure anyway so will still be cost effective.


----------

